# Show us yours! Wood shed



## Angus

The wood store, each bay lasts us about 1 year. Although its probably been a popular topic before (?) just thought I would like to start a thread to see differant designs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

We put 3 cord in during the fall. Got about a cord in there now because of the mild winter last year.


----------



## Gasifier

Nice shed Angus. There are a few good size rounds in there on the left. Do you burn those rounds just as they are? What do you burn in? What type of wood you got in there?


----------



## swagler85

its empty now but will load it up prior to winter. Can only get 3 cord in it but that will be the majority of my wood needed for the winter. If I can free up some time I will put a lean to on the far side to add another 3-4 cord.


----------



## DeerHunter

Just finished the roof today!


----------



## PapaDave

First pic is from April of '10. Side walls are now stud walls, and .......well, I'll post another pic. Or, 2.


----------



## Billybonfire

Hope you dont need the John.........

Billy.


----------



## fossil

Billybonfire said:


> View attachment 70447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you dont need the John.........  Billy


 
Billy, you're welcome to use my loo anytime.    Rick


----------



## Billybonfire

fossil said:


> Billy, you're welcome to use my loo anytime.  Rick
> 
> View attachment 70448


 
Cheers Rick, might need that. 

Billy.


----------



## bsj425

Just finished mine today just need to add  pallets and wood still unsure If I am going to put any siding on the back and sides or leave it open


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Nice looking shed Angus.

here's mine.


----------



## certified106

You guys and your gorgeous sheds make me sick........


----------



## Billybonfire

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Nice looking shed Angus.
> 
> here's mine.


 
That is a beautiful wood shed.

Billy.


----------



## Thistle

June 2011 About 4 cords roughly.Gonna replace the old thing one of these days,long as it still stands I'll leave it.Opening faces east,almost never blows in rain or snow from that direction.Another 10 cords or so stacked between the trees out of view both at parents acreage 1 hour west of me.

About 2 more cords in my backyard here in town.


----------



## woodchip

After seeing Carbon Liberators, mine looks like a disorganised heap of............... wood


----------



## firefighterjake

My woodshed . . . holds 2+ years of wood.


----------



## TimJ

come on now Jake, you must be bashful
Those are some pretty stacks
Show em off


----------



## firebroad

fossil said:


> Billy, you're welcome to use my loo anytime.  Rick
> 
> View attachment 70448


If you lived where I lived here in Maryland in the 1960's, you would have flowers planted in it...


----------



## certified106

Jake, It looked like you have quite a bit of slab wood in the one section of your shed........Do you have a sawmill around to get that stuff from?


----------



## Cowboy Billy

Mine's not pretty but I can stack three rows 7' high. I don't have the skids on it yet but the plan is to be able to drag the empty one out and drag a full one in.






Billy


----------



## Todd

I got 6 cords stacked in here, good enough for 2 years. I'm thinking next year I might try and fit 3 years worth inside if I can cut my wood consumption down a bit by switching my primary burning stove from the basement to the stove on the main floor.


----------



## Ironwood

I finished the shed last month, then the heat wave hit so it's not full. Working on filling it up a little at a time.


----------



## firefighterjake

TimJ said:


> come on now Jake, you must be bashful
> Those are some pretty stacks
> Show em off


 
I just put the pretty wood in the woodshed on display . . . the ugly-looking wood I leave outside or toss way up on top out of sight.


----------



## firefighterjake

certified106 said:


> Jake, It looked like you have quite a bit of slab wood in the one section of your shed........Do you have a sawmill around to get that stuff from?


 
Actually, I'm not seeing much or any slab wood in those pics -- most of those are splits. I tend to split smaller.

That said . . . I do burn some slabs every year. Some of them I split up by hand for kindling and some I burn in the shoulder season or I put them to use to get a fire going again from coals. My uncle has a small sawmill that he "plays" with and is always sawing out lumber -- most of which he probably will never use . . . but it keeps him busy and happy . . . and I get slabs.


----------



## Angus

Gasifier said:


> Nice shed Angus. There are a few good size rounds in there on the left. Do you burn those rounds just as they are? What do you burn in? What type of wood you got in there?


 Thanks Gasifier.  Its nearly all Wych or Scots Elm that got diseased, I ve an abundance of it. The bigger rounds I usuaully put at the front, and they go into our Morso, though they are not that big. We have a Jotul f118 so next winter I will cut longer and split thinner.


----------



## Angus

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Nice looking shed Angus.
> 
> here's mine.


 That is pure class, really, that is the best I ve seen, real quality and dedication to firewood, if its okay I ll download the photo for future ideas!
Is it Elm in the pile at the front?


----------



## Gasifier

Angus said:


> Thanks Gasifier. Its nearly all Wych or Scots Elm that got diseased, I ve an abundance of it. The bigger rounds I usuaully put at the front, and they go into our Morso, though they are not that big. We have a Jotul f118 so next winter I will cut longer and split thinner.


 
I've never heard of a Morso. How do you like it? How do you like the Jotul? Love the pic of Willy!


----------



## Ashful

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Nice looking shed Angus.
> 
> here's mine.


 
At what point does the word "shed" no longer apply?


----------



## dafattkidd

Carbon Lib show them the bomb shelter beneath the wood shed.  Although I've seen pics of that wood shed a hundred times, I'm always impressed.


----------



## Angus

Gasifier said:


> I've never heard of a Morso. How do you like it? How do you like the Jotul? Love the pic of Willy!


Morso are famous in Europe and I know they sell in the USA and Canada, they are a high quality cast iron stove manufacturer. Jotul are brilliant and I have toured their factory in Norway, I could post some photos if you like? Our f118 nearly heats all the home and never needs rekindled.  I ve owned many stoves and i think jotul and morso are the best, maybe jotul has the edge, slightly, just my own view. Willy Campbell is a star, I m sure I m related to him !


----------



## Pat53

Mine is open on 3 sides with one side up against my boiler building. Holds about 14 full cord. There is a door that opens right into the woodshed, and I can even stack about 2 face cords in the building. You can see the boiler building in my avatar pic


----------



## firefighterjake

dafattkidd said:


> Carbon Lib show them the bomb shelter beneath the wood shed. Although I've seen pics of that wood shed a hundred times, I'm always impressed.


 
Yeah . . . that's one of the coolest features about the shed . . . well that and it just plain looks great.


----------



## firefighterjake

Angus said:


> Morso are famous in Europe and I know they sell in the USA and Canada, they are a high quality cast iron stove manufacturer. Jotul are brilliant and I have toured their factory in Norway, *I could post some photos if you like?* Our f118 nearly heats all the home and never needs rekindled. I ve owned many stoves and i think jotul and morso are the best, maybe jotul has the edge, slightly, just my own view. Willy Campbell is a star, I m sure I m related to him !


 
You've been here for a bit . . . by now you surely must know that we love looking at stove porn!


----------



## onetracker

i'd be emarrassed to post a photo of my woodshed after seeing some of these works of art. actually, i inhereted it from the previous owner. but...a new one is on my list of projects - (gotta rebuild a porch, kithcen and 1 bath first ) i'm scratching my head on this one cuz the place where it must go is narrrow, along the edge of my driveway and there is a steep slope beyond. means if i need more capacity i need to dig piers and suspend it. who the @$#&* wants to build a suspended floor burly enuf to hold 8 cords of wood? yeah right! in my spare time!!


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Thanks guys

By popular request, here's the youtube video with my son giving the tour.  LOL


Lots of nice sheds in this forum.


----------



## TimJ

I didn't see any snacks ? Whats up this that


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Angus said:


> That is pure class, really, that is the best I ve seen, real quality and dedication to firewood, if its okay I ll download the photo for future ideas!
> Is it Elm in the pile at the front?


Thanks Angus, you are certainly welcome to download, but you already have a great looking woodshed, I really like the wood stain color and rugged board construction. Very nice.
Almost all the firewood I cut, including the wood you see in the picture, is beetle killed Lodgepole pine.


----------



## Billybonfire

Carbon_Liberator that woodshed is truly amazing, thank you for showing it to us.

Billy.


----------



## Angus

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Thanks Angus, you are certainly welcome to download, but you already have a great looking woodshed, I really like the wood stain color and rugged board construction. Very nice.
> Almost all the firewood I cut, including the wood you see in the picture, is beetle killed Lodgepole pine.


Hi carbon l, thanks. The wood stain is very cheap, it is used engine (tractor) oil with a bit of creosote mixed in, it never fades.
It's good you use dead, or dying wood, that's the same with me. Nice video


----------



## Angus

firefighterjake said:


> You've been here for a bit . . . by now you surely must know that we love looking at stove porn!


Haha, I love stove porn, I reckon the wife thinks that I have a problem, but I'm lucky, she doesn't mind.


----------



## jeepmedic

10x20 work in progress...been too damn hot to work on it lately but almost done !


----------



## DexterDay

My little 10' x 10' x 8' (down to 7' in the back) isnt much...... But its something.

All these sheds (Carbon Liberator, I envy thee!) Make me want a BIGGER One!!

Maybe next year? I have a 30 x 40 Cleary building in the back. But its about 100 yrds away... (in background of bottom pic)


----------



## tfdchief

This is my man cave, hang-out, tool shed and wood shed.  The right side holds about 2 cords inside.


----------



## Gasifier

Saaaaweeeeeet!


----------



## dafattkidd

Carbon Lib, what was the deal with that space?  Did you discover that while building the wood shed?  I don't remember.


----------



## bogydave

Carbon's wood shed is the "Gold standard"
Mine is a roof over stacks of wood.


----------



## Lumber-Jack

dafattkidd said:


> Carbon Lib, what was the deal with that space? Did you discover that while building the wood shed? I don't remember.


Yeah you got it, it was an old water cistern I found when building the shed/fence. I figured rather than just cover over it and ignore it, I'd pump it out and clean it up and try and make some use of it. Here is a picture of what it looked like inside when I found it.


----------



## dafattkidd

Thanks. You did well with it. That is really cool.


----------



## firecracker_77

tfdchief said:


> This is my man cave, hang-out, tool shed and wood shed. The right side holds about 2 cords inside.
> View attachment 70570


 
Gorgeous


----------



## dafattkidd

Tfdcheif, what's the inside of that mancave look like?  I'm very curious.


----------



## fox9988

dafattkidd said:


> Carbon Lib show them the bomb shelter beneath the wood shed. Although I've seen pics of that wood shed a hundred times, I'm always impressed.


  I though yowere being sarcasticNICE


----------



## dafattkidd

fox9988 said:


> I though yowere being sarcasticNICE




 Well being from New York I am very sarcastic, but not in this particular instance.


----------



## tfdchief

dafattkidd said:


> Tfdcheif, what's the inside of that mancave look like? I'm very curious.


Really, it isn't special at all,  Just what you would expect inside a tool shed/wood shed.  But I do have a chair in there and it's a place to relax and have a smoke in the winter.  I only smoke a pipe now, since I quit cigarettes,  but never in the house.


----------



## Hiram Maxim

Pat53 said:


> Mine is open on 3 sides with one side up against my boiler building. Holds about 14 full cord. There is a door that opens right into the woodshed, and I can even stack about 2 face cords in the building. You can see the boiler building in my avatar pic


I like that setup! Very nice


----------



## Nickolai

Here's the early stages of my wood shelter. Just need to add in some supports on the sides and the roof. I have some SunTuff clear corrugated roofing on order, this way we still get some sunshine through the basement window there and avoid the dungeon effect.


----------



## firecracker_77

Nickolai said:


> View attachment 74055
> View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> Here's the early stages of my wood shelter. Just need to add in some supports on the sides and the roof. I have some SunTuff clear corrugated roofing on order, this way we still get some sunshine through the basement window there and avoid the dungeon effect.


 
Nice shed. Conveniently located off the back door.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER

Nothing pretty, built out of scrap wood 10 years ago.
Holds just shy of 4 cord.

WoodButcher


----------



## Monkey Wrench

Loaded her-up today!


----------



## WellSeasoned

This lean to was added on last year for already seasoned wood for closer house access. This holds 3 cords packed the way it is


----------



## CageMaster

well, guess i know what i'm building in the spring


----------



## ColdNH

CageMaster said:


> well, guess i know what i'm building in the spring


 
yah me too! heres to another year of tarps and wet snow...


----------



## CageMaster

ColdNH said:


> yah me too! heres to another year of tarps and wet snow...


 
 i have a couple tin sheds but the walls are starting to bend out, the rest of my winter supply is covered with used o.s.b.   it does the trick for now.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Nickolai, what happened to that step on the ladder? Some scary thoughts there.


----------



## Nickolai

It's a second hand ladder from my father in law who's about 260. I'm 6'2" and about 170, I can avoid that step if need be


----------



## jeepmedic

Done. Just gotta fill it. Should fit 6-8 cords.


----------



## burnt03

Nickolai said:


> View attachment 74055
> View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> Here's the early stages of my wood shelter. Just need to add in some supports on the sides and the roof. I have some SunTuff clear corrugated roofing on order, this way we still get some sunshine through the basement window there and avoid the dungeon effect.


 
Are you planning on doing anything on separating the wood from the house?  I'd heard that it's no good to pile wood beside the house because of termites, ants, fire hazard, etc.  That being said, my whole pile is right beside my house, underneath my deck


----------



## Nickolai

I still have to add in supports on the walls and pallets for the floors, but as far as any separation for termites etc I've never done that before. I think as long as you're rotating it or burning it quickly there shouldn't be a problem. Our wood doesn't usually hang around long. 
I'm not even sure what you would do to stop them other than spraying.


----------



## Ashful

Nickolai said:


> I'm not even sure what you would do to stop them other than spraying.



I stack my wood 300 feet from the house, and only move a cord at a time up to the house in cold weather, stacking on a stone patio under the porch overhang.  In warm weather, there's no firewood anywhere near the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CageMaster

great looking shed


----------



## Fi-Q

Dad just got it finished about 2 months ago. It's basically just an addition to the pole barn. The wood shed part is 12x54. Right now there is enough wood for both me & dad's place for next winter. Not sur if we'll ever fill the whole 12x54 with burning wood... but will see.....  I paid for the material (Free cedar pole, used metal roofing, new timber and a helper for dad as I am working oin the road) and the total cost was under 1400$.  So now I am looking for some more used roofing so I can eventually put an other 12x54 extension on the other side of the building.... but that's another story....

The shed is approx 1500 feet from my place, but we kept the road clear during the winter. I can get approx 1 cord in the basement, so I fill it up approx 3-4 time per winter (Depending on the wood I am burning).


----------



## tfdchief

Fi-Q said:


> View attachment 74355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad just got it finished about 2 months ago. It's basically just an addition to the pole barn. The wood shed part is 12x54. Right now there is enough wood for both me & dad's place for next winter. Not sur if we'll ever fill the whole 12x54 with burning wood... but will see..... I paid for the material (Free cedar pole, used metal roofing, new timber and a helper for dad as I am working oin the road) and the total cost was under 1400$. So now I am looking for some more used roofing so I can eventually put an other 12x54 extension on the other side of the building.... but that's another story....
> 
> The shed is approx 1500 feet from my place, but we kept the road clear during the winter. I can get approx 1 cord in the basement, so I fill it up approx 3-4 time per winter (Depending on the wood I am burning).


Sweet.  I would give an arm and leg to have the space to do that!  You stay tight with Dad.  If he is anything like me, you have NO idea how much it means to him.


----------



## tfdchief

Monkey Wrench said:


> Loaded her-up today!


Monkey Wrench, nice shed and good looking dog.....looks a little like my Oggie.


----------



## smed

Nickolai said:


> View attachment 74055
> 
> 
> Here's the early stages of my wood shelter.


 
Hey Nickolai - nice work, but just a heads up - it is not a good idea to stack wood at your house wall.  My exterminator said that was why we had an ANT infestation.  He said to keep wood stacks away from the house.  Maybe at least put a barrier between the wood and the wall.  Cheers!


----------



## Nickolai

Point taken, I used to have a wood hold in the basement of my old house that held about 4 full cords, not nearly enough to get us through the winter so the turnaround was pretty quick. I always wait until the first frost at a minimum before I move any wood in or around the house to keep the snakes etc away, as for the ants, it's a risk I'm willing to take. Otherwise I'd have to get rid of toys to free up space in the yard...


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Here's mine.


----------



## CageMaster

very nicely done Blue


----------



## TradEddie

What's the etiquette on posting pictures of someone else's shed?  A guy down the road from me has the Cadillac of all stack covers.  He has solved the dilemma of covered vs uncovered by using plexiglass panels, imagine a long, low greenhouse without sides, beautifully built.  It deserves to be here.

TE


----------



## CageMaster

TradEddie said:


> What's the etiquette on posting pictures of someone else's shed? A guy down the road from me has the Cadillac of all stack covers. He has solved the dilemma of covered vs uncovered by using plexiglass panels, imagine a long, low greenhouse without sides, beautifully built. It deserves to be here.
> 
> TE


 
i wanna see....post away lol


----------



## stejus

Quick question on the construction of these wood storage sheds... I am thinking of building the lean to barn framing type like Blue's above but only 14'x6'. I know the post's and the wood near the ground should be pressure treated. What about the wood for the upper half like the support cross member boards, header, roof rafters, and plywood for the roof? I plan to wrap it with T1-11 or something so the internal framing would never get wet.


----------



## weatherguy

TradEddie said:


> What's the etiquette on posting pictures of someone else's shed? A guy down the road from me has the Cadillac of all stack covers. He has solved the dilemma of covered vs uncovered by using plexiglass panels, imagine a long, low greenhouse without sides, beautifully built. It deserves to be here.
> 
> TE


 
Id like to see that too.
Nice shed Blue, nice and big and room for tools, beautiful.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

stejus said:


> Quick question on the construction of these wood storage sheds... I am thinking of building the lean to barn framing type like Blue's above but only 14'x6'. I know the post's and the wood near the ground should be pressure treated. What about the wood for the upper half like the support cross member boards, header, roof rafters, and plywood for the roof? I plan to wrap it with T1-11 or something so the internal framing would never get wet.


 
Stejus--I think std lumber for internal framing should be fine, especially if you are going to side it w/T1-11.  I had a lot of lumber leftover from our house construction which i used for my framing.  But all of my shed's main structure, posts and beams, are PT.  My overhangs are wide enough so none of my internal framing gets wet.


----------



## DexterDay

TradEddie said:


> What's the etiquette on posting pictures of someone else's shed?  A guy down the road from me has the Cadillac of all stack covers.  He has solved the dilemma of covered vs uncovered by using plexiglass panels, imagine a long, low greenhouse without sides, beautifully built.  It deserves to be here.
> 
> TE



If its that nice.... Then I say post it. I wanna see it


----------



## Beardog

Nickolai said:


> View attachment 74055
> View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> Here's the early stages of my wood shelter. Just need to add in some supports on the sides and the roof. I have some SunTuff clear corrugated roofing on order, this way we still get some sunshine through the basement window there and avoid the dungeon effect.




So far so good, you just need to get that Coors Light opened.


----------



## stejus

Finally decided on a spot after trying to find some area close to the stacks and not imbeded with bolders. Here is the before and after shot of some weekend work. You should be able to see orange string. That's the future home of a 14'x6' shed with a 16' roofline to overhang the sides. I plan to bring the front roof and extend so there's a short roof line up front as well. I'll post when I finish this.. hopefully soon so I can fill it before too long.


----------



## Ashful

stejus said:


> Quick question on the construction of these wood storage sheds... I am thinking of building the lean to barn framing type like Blue's above but only 14'x6'. I know the post's and the wood near the ground should be pressure treated. What about the wood for the upper half like the support cross member boards, header, roof rafters, and plywood for the roof? I plan to wrap it with T1-11 or something so the internal framing would never get wet.


 
Depends on how much you value your time versus your money.  This will be at least partially open to the weather (to promote drying) and be filled with bug-ridden firewood.  I'd be building the entire thing out of PT lumber, simply because I don't want to be doing it again in 10 - 15 years.


----------



## Lewiston

New arrival: 14'x20' wood shed. A buddy was razing a site five miles away and saved this for me. We loaded it onto a bobcat trailer yesterday and brought it over first thing this morning. Hope to have the foundation poured and electrical hooked up in a week or so. All I can say is God is good!
Now if I only had moose antlers to hang on it.


----------



## TMonter

Here are a few pictures of my Third wood rack. They've gotten progressively larger as I've built new ones. This is one about 15.5' x 72 and planned on being about 8'+ tall.








The top picture is looking west towards last year's wood rack which was considerably smaller than this one. The goal is to have it complete and looking like the other one sans a few changes and tricks I learned from the last one. That should put total storage of firewood on my lot at about 12 Cord. The new rack should hold pretty close to 6 cords if not a little more and I have about 7 in the other two wood racks. Pretty much everything I have in the rack is Red Fir with a few rows of tamarack thrown in.

I'll post more pictures as it gets closer to completion.


----------



## freddypd

Tmonter. Looks great. You have an approximate cost? Is that cedar or untreated pine? I was thinking of using pressure treated when I eventually build mine.


----------



## TMonter

freddypd said:


> Tmonter. Looks great. You have an approximate cost? Is that cedar or untreated pine? I was thinking of using pressure treated when I eventually build mine.


 
It's not pine lumber I'm using it's Red Fir. The posts are treated and the rest of the wood is not. I'll put a single coat of Behr water based stain (clear) on it before I stack wood in it but other than that I don't really worry much. We don't have a termite problem here and bugs tend to ignore really dry wood since the humidity is so low here. Treated lumber is at least 2x the cost of regular so I figure with a coat of stain if it lasts 10+ years I'm doing good.


----------



## jeepmedic

Joful said:


> Depends on how much you value your time versus your money. This will be at least partially open to the weather (to promote drying) and be filled with bug-ridden firewood. I'd be building the entire thing out of PT lumber, simply because I don't want to be doing it again in 10 - 15 years.


 
I built my entire shed out of treated lumbar. I say build it once so it lasts many years...


----------



## tcassavaugh

Here a couple of shots of the shed the boys made for me....at the back....after they constructed a screened in porch and extended deck.

think i get about 6-7 cord in it. only used half last year, filled up now and ready.

cass


----------



## smed

New style shed?  Shed on legs!  Gets it off the snow layer.  This will hold up to 5 cords.


----------



## tcassavaugh

smed, thats really cool. you plan on wrapping the sides once the snow starts flying?

cass


----------



## Ashful

smed has a cool idea, and I love those cheek mortises on the natural poles, but my knees hurt just looking at those steps.  Tell me your loader bucket or trailer comes in flush with the floor!


----------



## burnt2perfection

It's not nearly as pretty as many of the others on this thread, but it works just fine. The best part, of course is that I didn't have to build it. Mrs. said the was going to paint it this summer, but I'm loosing faith that's going to happen this year. How much does it hold? I donno. Enough to last me all winter!


----------



## Ashful

I wish _my _wood shed had satellite TV, like burnt2perfection's.  Aw, heck... I wish I had a wood shed.


----------



## stejus

Work in process, roof is on now, just need to side it, gets some pallets and load it with wood before November. almost there...


----------



## Pallet Pete

Pallet Pete's perfectly partitioned and painted pallet's.  

O ya and some not so painted ugly bins 

Pete


----------



## brokenknee

I have posted mine before, but will add it to this thread with the rest. It was a dog kennel that was here when I purchased the place. I think it holds a little over 6 cords. Hopefully next summer plan on building a 12X24 and will use some of the materials I had from a dog kennel I built at my last place that the new owner wanted removed before moving in.




Here is another shot different angle.




And here is a picture of the girls that were to ugly to be asked to the prom.


----------



## firecracker_77

nice pics


----------



## Nickolai

So which one of you is responsible for this stack I found on the chive?


----------



## weatherguy

Pallet Pete said:


> Pallet Pete's perfectly partitioned and painted pallet's.
> 
> O ya and some not so painted ugly bins
> 
> Pete


 
Pete, you have 1001 uses for pallets, is your house made of pallets?


----------



## albert1029

Todd said:


> I got 6 cords stacked in here, good enough for 2 years. I'm thinking next year I might try and fit 3 years worth inside if I can cut my wood consumption down a bit by switching my primary burning stove from the basement to the stove on the main floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70458


That's a great setup you have there.


----------



## Pallet Pete

weatherguy said:


> Pete, you have 1001 uses for pallets, is your house made of pallets?


Actually many of our renovations to our home have included 2*4's out of pallets. I just built a really nice stud wall out of pallet 2*4's for a friend in his basement and it looks like a pro job. 

Pete


----------



## StacksCT

Terrific looking woodsheds. I am looking to build a lean to style, like Argus, DeerHunter, PapaDave, and Jake (to name a few of the above). If you have the option, do you try to orient the open face in a north, south, east, or west direction?


----------



## webby3650

View attachment 78084

	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is my woodshed the last few winters[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . It's on the list of things to build. I got some good ideas from the all the pics. Thanks


----------



## firecracker_77

Nickolai said:


> So which one of you is responsible for this stack I found on the chive?
> 
> View attachment 77970


 
GORGEOUS STACK


----------



## firecracker_77

webby3650 said:


> View attachment 78084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my woodshed the last few winters[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's on the list of things to build. I got some good ideas from the all the pics. Thanks


 
That's like what I have going on.  Will that season stacked like that in a big pile?  It sure is convenient.


----------



## webby3650

firecracker_77 said:


> That's like what I have going on. Will that season stacked like that in a big pile? It sure is convenient.


 No, the pic was taken right before I stacked it.


----------



## firecracker_77

webby3650 said:


> No, the pic was taken right before I stacked it.


 
Looks like you have some quality in that stack?  Is that oak?


----------



## webby3650

Some Oak, lots of Cherry I cut whatever I can get.


----------



## Gasifier

My covered porch is my wood shed. In the last picture it is almost full. I have since placed more in there and you can not fit the wheel barrow in anymore. Ready for winter.


----------



## wardk

My shed, it's 10x20 .raised slated floor,divided in two rows. I can't take credit for the design because I got all the ideas off this forum, my other shed is about the same size with a dirt floor and a roof with that design I could go for years without using the wood in the back rows. With the 2 rows I hope to use one per season.


----------



## Gasifier

wardk said:


> My shed, it's 10x20 .raised slated floor,divided in two rows. I can't take credit for the design because I got all the ideas off this forum, my other shed is about the same size with a dirt floor and a roof with that design I could go for years without using the wood in the back rows. With the 2 rows I hope to use one per season.


 
Nice wood shed wardk! Is that big thing your pushing in there your beer supply? That's a big keg? That should last you a while.


----------



## wardk

Gasifier said:


> Nice wood shed wardk! Is that big thing your pushing in there your beer supply? That's a big keg? That should last you a while.


No beer it's a still.


----------



## firecracker_77

wardk said:


> No beer it's a still.


 
you making shine in that shed?


----------



## stejus

Finished a while back and just getting around to posting..  14Lx6Dx7.5H at front, 6 at rear. Roof is 16L.  As shown, it's roughly just shy of 4 cords.  Fully loaded I can get roughly 4.5 cord.

Wood shed build thread - https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/finally-i-have-a-wood-shed.100633/


----------



## Gasifier

stejus. Very nice. Name of beer please. The wood always keeps us interested. But that is going overboard.


----------



## webby3650

Gasifier said:


> Name of beer please.


Well, that's clearly a Sam Adams seasonal. A pumpkin ale maybe?


----------



## Pallet Pete

Looks kinda like Sam Adams Octoberfest beer ! 

Pete


----------



## freddypd

Stejus, nice shed, but are there any concerns with no airflow on the sides and the back. A lot of sheds I see have sides that are vented.


----------



## stejus

freddypd said:


> Stejus, nice shed, but are there any concerns with no airflow on the sides and the back. A lot of sheds I see have sides that are vented.



You really can't see it, but at the top along the back and sides and front, there's about 6" to 10" of space between the roof and the siding.

The beer of the season is Sam Octoberfest.  One of my seasonal favorites!


----------



## gmule

Here is what I am using for my wood shed. It was originally a loafing shed for horses that the previous owners built. instead of building something new I made a few modifications and turned it into a wood shed. All I really had to do was clean it out and put some pallets on the ground. It holds 6 1/2 cords of wood.


----------



## stejus

gmule said:


> Here is what I am using for my wood shed. It was originally a loafing shed for horses that the previous owners built. instead of building something new I made a few modifications and turned it into a wood shed. All I really had to do was clean it out and put some pallets on the ground. It holds 6 1/2 cords of wood.


 
Perfect use of recycling something.  It gets the job done.  As a matter of fact, the guy who helped me build mine said that the next owners may use this as a horse "walk in".  He's a farrier so he see's lot of these pole sytle sheds.   Does your shed have a floor?  You may want to put pallets down next year if it doesn't.


----------



## gmule

stejus said:


> Perfect use of recycling something. It gets the job done. As a matter of fact, the guy who helped me build mine said that the next owners may use this as a horse "walk in". He's a farrier so he see's lot of these pole sytle sheds. Does your shed have a floor? You may want to put pallets down next year if it doesn't.


 
Yes, I put pallets down and then on top of the pallets I put down some 1/4 thick plywood that came off the top of printing plate crates making a floor to stack the wood on.


----------



## Cate68

I don't know why I'm fascinated with folks' wood piles/stacks/sheds, but I am. Nice pictures!


----------



## stejus

Cate68 said:


> I don't know why I'm fascinated with folks' wood piles/stacks/sheds, but I am. Nice pictures!


 
It's only a matter of time.  Seeing all the pictures inspired me to do it!


----------



## Ozzie33

good ol' woodshed - will hold just enough wood for a season.  12' deep and 16' wide, i usually stack it about 7' high.  hope to put lights in there next summer.  i bought a orange "timber felling ahead" sign at a gargae sale for $3 - hanging on the left side.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Cate68 said:


> I don't know why I'm fascinated with folks' wood piles/stacks/sheds, but I am. Nice pictures!


 
I know what you mean Cate, I just went thru the whole 6 page thread again to admire the various posts.


----------



## wolfkiller

Here is mine. It holds 16 chords. A 3 year supply.
Picture is from this fall. It is full ish now. I would take a better pic but it is -35 and dark outside.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

wolfkiller said:


> View attachment 84552
> 
> Here is mine. It holds 16 chords. A 3 year supply.
> Picture is from this fall. It is full ish now. I would take a better pic but it is -35 and dark outside.


 
Awesome shed WolfKiller!  Please post pics of it full.  Is the framing stained or all pressure-treated?  Do you place the splits on anything or right on the ground?  Again, great looking shed!


----------



## Gasifier

wolfkiller said:


> View attachment 84552
> 
> Here is mine. It holds 16 chords. A 3 year supply.
> Picture is from this fall. It is full ish now. I would take a better pic but it is -35 and dark outside.


 
 Holy chit wolfkiller. Very nice. That is the way to do it! "but it is -35 and dark outside."? I will tell you what my wife says to me. We are not in mamby pamby land. Pics of it full or it didn't happen!  Nice shed man.


----------



## Tramontana

Very nice shed wolfkiller.

Stay warm!


----------



## cwitham

Here is our little shed I finished yesterday 8x4
Little man helping frame


Pre pallet floor


Disassembled pallet wood for siding





Roofed





I am not worried about it sitting next to the house,it will only be full during the burning months after that it will sit empty until the next burning season. My biggest problem is the opening faces the West. I tried to tell wifey that it was a bad idea but this is where she wants it, I'll win this battle when the snow and rain have the wood she wants to burn soaking wet. I wanted it where it was in the first pics.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Nice shed cwitham! I think you've raised the bar by adding the gutter; I think yours is the only shed I've seen w/roof drainage into a gutter!


----------



## cwitham

Well it wasn't going to but since wifey changed my plan I added it so we don't get wet getting wood out of it. I'm considering putting a barrel in the downspout so I can use the water for the rasp and black berries that are 30 feet away.


----------



## jdinspector

I am not worried about it sitting next to the house,it will only be full during the burning months after that it will sit empty until the next burning season. My biggest problem is the opening faces the West. I tried to tell wifey that it was a bad idea but this is where she wants it, I'll win this battle when the snow and rain have the wood she wants to burn soaking wet. I wanted it where it was in the first pics.[/quote]

I wouldn't worry about an open face. Most rain falls pretty straight down. You could hang a heavy canvas tarp over the open face that would prevent Rain and snow from blowing in. That's what I do in winter


----------



## wolfkiller

Blue2ndaries said:


> Awesome shed WolfKiller!  Please post pics of it full.  Is the framing stained or all pressure-treated?  Do you place the splits on anything or right on the ground?  Again, great looking shed!


----------



## wolfkiller

Blue2ndaries said:


> Awesome shed WolfKiller!  Please post pics of it full.  Is the framing stained or all pressure-treated?  Do you place the splits on anything or right on the ground?  Again, great looking shed!



It is not treated lumber. After building it I turned my wife and three kids loose with 5gal of deck stain. 
 This shed cost $1600 in materials and takes one guy one day to build. Material prices in Alaska. 
 I put my wood on the ground. Bottom row gets burned in bonfires.


----------



## cwitham

I think I found a good spot for our big shed, the barn and the house in the background are on the West side of my property line


----------



## chazcarr

Nickolai said:


> So which one of you is responsible for this stack I found on the chive?
> 
> View attachment 77970


 

I searched your pic on google and found this site that houses a dozen or so wood stacking art pics.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## Nickolai

Wow! Some people have both time and talent at their disposal. Personally I couldn't stack something so lovely to just turn around and burn it even after a couple years!
Nice site


----------



## Jack Straw




----------



## Longpond paperboy

Which style should I build?


----------



## Beardog

Longpond paperboy said:


> Which style should I build?


The one on the left is better looking, but the one on the right would go up faster. I'd go for the one on the left since I'd be looking at it for - hopefully - a while


----------



## gmule

I like the one on the left too.


----------



## Shane N

The one on the right is less likely to have snow sliding off on your head, or rain pouring on you


----------



## Ashful

Shane N said:


> Fiskars X27
> No house... No stove... No fireplace... But for some reason I'm out splitting wood for use years down the road...
> 11/14/2012 - First stacks started


 
Best sig I've seen in a while.


----------



## Longpond paperboy

I never thought about the rain or snow.  Falling of the small roof in front.  Gutter?


----------



## firefighterjake

Longpond paperboy said:


> Which style should I build?


 
In my opinion the one on the left looks sharp . . . but if you live in an area with snow you may end up with some snow dumping off the front. Shed on the right is simpler to build. Truth is . . . either will do the job and you will be happy.


----------



## Stax

Ozzie33 said:


> View attachment 84506
> 
> 
> good ol' woodshed - will hold just enough wood for a season. 12' deep and 16' wide, i usually stack it about 7' high. hope to put lights in there next summer. i bought a orange "timber felling ahead" sign at a gargae sale for $3 - hanging on the left side.


 
Awesome.  Rustic.  Original.


----------



## albert1029

they all look good...the one on the left...


----------



## raybonz

Longpond paperboy said:


> Which style should I build?


Build one big enough to hold all the wood you will use in heating season with a little extra just in case.. I wish I had done the roof style of the left one too..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete

wolfkiller said:


> View attachment 84552
> 
> Here is mine. It holds 16 chords. A 3 year supply.
> Picture is from this fall. It is full ish now. I would take a better pic but it is -35 and dark outside.


 
HOLY CRAP ! I am copying that next spring ! Can you PM me the dimensions of that bad boy wolfkiller ? 

Happy Holidays
Pete


----------



## Halligan

Here's my little wood shed. It will hold just over a cord. The rest of my wood is in piles. I took these the other morning after some overnight snow.


----------



## raybonz

Halligan said:


> Here's my little wood shed. It will hold just over a cord. The rest of my wood is in piles. I took these the other morning after some overnight snow.


What you need is 3x more space.. Nice shed though!


----------



## tfdchief

raybonz said:


> What you need is 3x more space..


Don't we all.


----------



## tfdchief

Halligan said:


> Here's my little wood shed. It will hold just over a cord. The rest of my wood is in piles. I took these the other morning after some overnight snow.


Nice little shed Halligan.  So, does your department have a Maxim fire truck.  Just curious.  TFD has a Maxim Ladder Truck.


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:


> Nice little shed Halligan. So, does your department have a Maxim fire truck. Just curious. TFD has a Maxim Ladder Truck.


They used to make those near me.. Dunno if they still do?

Ray


----------



## tfdchief

raybonz said:


> They used to make those near me.. Dunno if they still do?
> 
> Ray


Actually, they are back in business after ceasing operations in 1989.


----------



## thewoodlands

We hope to join this group by next fall, a wood shed / utility shed are planned for a spring/summer project. Thanks for the replies from the members I conversationed, we will be getting some measurements this weekend in our planned spot, we plan 3 bays maybe 4.

zap


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:


> Actually, they are back in business after ceasing operations in 1989.


They were made in Middleboro at one point a town I can see if I look west..


----------



## tfdchief

That's where they started Ray


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:


> That's where they started Ray


Yes I remember seeing the place way back..


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:


> That's where they started Ray


http://www.capecodfd.com/pages special/Maxims7.htm#Top scroll near the bottom and you can see some of Carver's equipment..


----------



## Pallet Pete

raybonz said:


> http://www.capecodfd.com/pages special/Maxims7.htm#Top scroll near the bottom and you can see some of Carver's equipment..


 
Dude I want one of those heck all of those ! My garage / shop would always be full of cool toys  Why do you dangle this candy in front of us Ray  

Pete


----------



## Halligan

Raybonz, I wish I had the room for a bigger shed.

As for my Maxim avatar. I took that picture at an antique fire truck meet and it happens to be a retired Worcester Mass engine. However, My department ran a couple Maxims (see pictures) and the first truck I drove was the 1963 pumper shown. The original Maxim's were indeed built in Middleboro Mass. The Maxim fire engine that's being sold today has nothing in common with the old Maxim's other than the name. Greenwood Fire Apparatus in North Attleboro Mass, who also happens to be a big E-One and Horton Dealer bought the rights to the Maxim name and began building trucks. They have only built a few big pumpers with the Maxim name using Spartan cab/chassis and some smaller squad/mini/rescue style trucks.

Sorry to take the thread in a different direction but you guy's asked.

Now back to woodshed's.


----------



## BucksCounty

Still need to add sides before I can stuff it full.  Much of the wood was recycled.  Some things I would have done differently, but it will do the job.


----------



## raybonz

Looks great BC!


----------



## Ashful

Halligan said:


> My department ran a couple axims (see pictures) and the first truck I drove was the 1963 pumper shown.


 
From a different era of fiscal responsibility... they didn't even spend the money for roofs!


----------



## Blue2ndaries

BucksCounty said:


> Still need to add sides before I can stuff it full. Much of the wood was recycled. Some things I would have done differently, but it will do the job. quote]


 
Looks great BucksCo!


----------



## bigbarf48

Heres mine. Dimensions are 3x12, not real big but it serves its purpose and was built from extra lumber i had

Completed:



And full:


----------



## Shane N

BucksCounty said:


> Still need to add sides before I can stuff it full. Much of the wood was recycled. Some things I would have done differently, but it will do the job.
> View attachment 87475
> View attachment 87476
> View attachment 87477


 
You should cross stack the ends. Then you could almost double the capacity.


----------



## oldspark

BC what would you do differently, love the salt box design.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

Angus said:


> The wood store, each bay lasts us about 1 year. Although its probably been a popular topic before (?) just thought I would like to start a thread to see differant designs.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

that s a pretty lookin stash u got there angus


----------



## charly

Three racks to go and both sides will be full.. Older picture...


----------



## TimJ

charly gots some wood


----------



## charly

TimJ said:


> charly gots some wood


I like to get ahead,,hoping the weather gets cold and the snow holds off ,,, then I can get some more wood in from my woods.


----------



## Jack Straw

charly said:


> I like to get ahead,,hoping the weather gets cold and the snow holds off ,,, then I can get some more wood in from my woods.



Pretty soft out there, eh Charlie.


----------



## charly

Jack Straw said:


> Pretty soft out there, eh Charlie.


Yes Jack, it is going to be a mud mess by the weekend,, being in the upper 40's... Suppose to get cold next week, so maybe the ground will freeze up, snow will have melted off some downed trees and bucked up rounds... get some more wood in..


----------



## Jack Straw

charly said:


> Yes Jack, it is going to be a mud mess by the weekend,, being in the upper 40's... Suppose to get cold next week, so maybe the ground will freeze up, snow will have melted off some downed trees and bucked up rounds... get some more wood in..



I am in the middle of installing a winch on my atv, can't wait to try it out. I have a small ash down already to hook on to.


----------



## charly

Jack Straw said:


> I am in the middle of installing a winch on my atv, can't wait to try it out. I have a small ash down already to hook on to.


That will be sweet to have,,,my Polaris Crew is dead in the snow,, I built removable sides for the back box, 3 loads come out to a 1/2 cord of wood... Need chains or track system for the snow,,, I'll use my tractor and bucket for now unless the snow melts enough...


----------



## 711mhw

It's not a very big shed but it does have it's advantages.


----------



## fossil

711mhw said:


> It's not a very big shed but it does have it's advantages.


 
I'd say so.  My wood shed's not self-propelled.


----------



## Ashful

711mhw said:


> It's not a very big shed but it does have it's advantages.


 
Ever figure out a weight on that?  I've been thinking of doing something similar with my Deere 855.  I have a model 52 loader on the front, a 600 lb. ballast box for the 3-point, and a few wheel weights on this 2000 lb. machine, but the rear tires are not filled, and the overload valve on the loader seems to be set fairly low.  I'd like to think I could move a shed that size, but likely only over level ground, and my ground ain't all that level.


----------



## 711mhw

Joful said:


> Ever figure out a weight on that? I've been thinking of doing something similar with my Deere 855. I have a model 52 loader on the front, a 600 lb. ballast box for the 3-point, and a few wheel weights on this 2000 lb. machine, but the rear tires are not filled, and the overload valve on the loader seems to be set fairly low. I'd like to think I could move a shed that size, but likely only over level ground, and my ground ain't all that level.


 
It's a little better than 3/4 cord. I wonder if a "shed" with a 3 pt. hitch would work out? Fill the bucket with loose wood to balance out the 3 pt shed on back!


----------



## charly

711mhw said:


> It's not a very big shed but it does have it's advantages.


Great idea!  I'd like to do something with pallets,,maybe stack the wood 2-4 feet high,,think my loader will lift 1000lbs..Maybe get forks for the rear 3 point hitch as well..


----------



## bigbarf48

Wood shed survived the first storm. Nothing like a nice stack of dry wood


----------



## cwitham

Joful said:


> From a different era of fiscal responsibility... they didn't even spend the money for roofs!



Has nothing to do with fiscal responsibility and everything to do with standards and mandates, enclosed cabs came about because of deaths as did not riding on tailboards. Both of those lend to bigger fire trucks than times of old.


----------



## Ashful

cwitham said:


> Has nothing to do with fiscal responsibility and everything to do with standards and mandates...



Umm... was a joke.


----------



## wardk

charly said:


> Great idea! I'd like to do something with pallets,,maybe stack the wood 2-4 feet high,,think my loader will lift 1000lbs..Maybe get forks for the rear 3 point hitch as well..


 Forks on the three pt is far more stable than the FEL.


----------



## speedyvt

Just built this last summer. The wife did not like the tarp set up cant say that I blame her. I think this is one of the best investments that I have made. Took me about a month of part time weekends to build. So happy I did. Its 8'x20'


----------



## oldspark

speedyvt that looks nice, so that is built on beams set on concrete blocks so it could be moved if you had to?


----------



## BEConklin

speedyvt said:


> Just built this last summer. The wife did not like the tarp set up cant say that I blame her. I think this is one of the best investments that I have made. Took me about a month of part time weekends to build. So happy I did. Its 8'x20'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89410


 
That's a very nice looking shed - is it sided with pine boards?


----------



## BucksCounty

oldspark said:


> BC what would you do differently, love the salt box design.


 
I would increase the slope of front and decrease slope of back.  Also, I would have installed joists on top similar to these.  The shed is doing the job. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/finally-i-have-a-wood-shed.100633/#post-1289511


----------



## Blue2ndaries

speedyvt said:


> Just built this last summer. The wife did not like the tarp set up cant say that I blame her. I think this is one of the best investments that I have made. Took me about a month of part time weekends to build. So happy I did. Its 8'x20'


 
Nice looking shed speedy!  How high is it to step into the shed from the ground?


----------



## Mitch Newton

Going to be building a wood shed this spring and am looking over all the designs on here.
what is the best way to keep the wood off the ground? A plywood floor? Skids on the ground? Gravel flooring? Landscape timbers on bricks or blocks? If you use skids do you set them on brick or blocks to get them off the ground? Thanks


----------



## Ashful

Mitch Newton said:


> what is the best way to keep the wood off the ground? A plywood floor? Skids on the ground? Gravel flooring? Landscape timbers on bricks or blocks? If you use skids do you set them on brick or blocks to get them off the ground? Thanks


 
You will receive almost as many answers as there are members, here. I like skids, as they're cheap (free), can be easily disposed of (in the stove), and replaced every few years.


----------



## firefighterjake

Mitch Newton said:


> Going to be building a wood shed this spring and am looking over all the designs on here.
> what is the best way to keep the wood off the ground? A plywood floor? Skids on the ground? Gravel flooring? Landscape timbers on bricks or blocks? If you use skids do you set them on brick or blocks to get them off the ground? Thanks


 
Many different answers to this . . . I went with a board floor with rough cut 2 x 8s or 10s and rough cut hemlock boards and lots of support underneath with rocks, cement blocks, etc.


----------



## lobsta1

This shed I built in August. Inside dimensions are 7' D x 12' L x 8' H to the top of the plate. To make it easier to stack, I put 4' wide welded wire up the ends. I don't have the land to stack in drying rows before I put the wood in the shed. With the first leanto I built in 1975, I found that wood in the middle was still not seasoned after 3 years since it is only open on 3 sides as the back is the cinder block wall of my shop. That one there is 8'D x 8' H x 19' L. I think many people might be making a mistake when they board in 3 sides on their sheds. (That is, if they are putting unseasoned wood in there.) I also have another shed I built 3 years ago that is 14' L x 4' W x 8' H at the front & 6' H at the back. That is open on all sides.


Here is my new shed. 




Here is my 1975 shed. I know, it's a lousy picture.


----------



## freddypd

lobsta1 said:


> This shed I built in August. Inside dimensions are 7' D x 12' L x 8' H to the top of the plate. To make it easier to stack, I put 4' wide welded wire up the ends. I don't have the land to stack in drying rows before I put the wood in the shed. With the first leanto I built in 1975, I found that wood in the middle was still not seasoned after 3 years since it is only open on 3 sides as the back is the cinder block wall of my shop. That one there is 8'D x 8' H x 19' L. I think many people might be making a mistake when they board in 3 sides on their sheds. (That is, if they are putting unseasoned wood in there.) I also have another shed I built 3 years ago that is 14' L x 4' W x 8' H at the front & 6' H at the back. That is open on all sides.


 
Nicely done and nice write up, but do you find that open all around is drying the wood in the center? I'd like to know since I will be building a shed some time this year and I will probably stock it with semi seasoned wood.


----------



## lobsta1

freddypd said:


> Nicely done and nice write up, but do you find that open all around is drying the wood in the center? I'd like to know since I will be building a shed some time this year and I will probably stock it with semi seasoned wood.


 
I'm hoping it will. In my original old shed with with one side being the cinder block wall of my shop, I find that even after two years the wood is not as seasoned as I would like it. With semi-seasoned wood I think you will be OK unless you are putting oak in there. With the new open shed I'll let you know in three years.
Al


----------



## denvershepherd

Pallet Pete said:


> HOLY CRAP ! I am copying that next spring ! Can you PM me the dimensions of that bad boy wolfkiller ?
> 
> Happy Holidays
> Pete


 
Likewise.  Did wolfkiller ever get back to you with dimensions/plans?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## albert1029

lobsta1 said:


> This shed I built in August​


Looks cool stacked that high...


----------



## jpelizza

Blue2ndaries said:


> View attachment 74542
> View attachment 74543
> View attachment 74544
> 
> 
> Here's mine.


looks great!! how many cord does that hold?? and did you go off any plans or just on the fly building it??


----------



## Blue2ndaries

jpelizza said:


> looks great!! how many cord does that hold?? and did you go off any plans or just on the fly building it??


 
Thank you! The wood shed easily holds 18 cords but I use half of the first bay for yard tools/equip so I have about 15 cord in it now. I designed and built the shed myself. The shed overall is 24x12 with 2ft overhangs all around (so roof is actually 28x16 to maximize sheets of plywood, 14 sheets total). Each bay is essentially 8x12, and height goes from 9ft in front to 7ft in back. Posts are 4x6x10 PT set on concrete piers, roof is 1/2in plywood w/metal roofing on top. Let me know if you want any other info.


----------



## jpelizza

Blue2ndaries said:


> Thank you! The wood shed easily holds 18 cords but I use half of the first bay for yard tools/equip so I have about 15 cord in it now. I designed and built the shed myself. The shed overall is 24x12 with 2ft overhangs all around. Each bay is essentially 8x12, and height goes from 9ft in front to 7ft in back. Posts are 4x6x10 PT set on concrete piers, roof is 1/2in plywood w/metal roofing on top. Let me know if you want any other info.


 

thanks, that helps for sure!!


----------



## tomahawk

Here's my front and back view. Shed ain't much but it keeps it dry.


----------



## MNtrees

Size 20' X 25'


----------



## Lakeside

MNtrees,

Look-in good .   What kind of wood you got there ? What state is this located?  Good Stuff


----------



## MNtrees

Lakeside said:


> MNtrees,
> 
> Look-in good . What kind of wood you got there ? What state is this located? Good Stuff


 
Thank you. the woods are Poplars, White and Black Ash, Red and White Oak, Elm, some Ironwood. It is at MN (Minnesota). The picture was took in 2011 (first winter). This year about the same but more Ash. Have other two area where the piles sit on several pallets to be dry for abt two or three years then move to wood shed. Will post two more pictures soon.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

MNtrees said:


> View attachment 106753
> 
> 
> Size 20' X 25'


 
Superb!  Awesome set-up, nice and open for wind/air flow, and you can load/unload from all directions.


----------



## Stegman

MNtrees said:


> Thank you. the woods are Poplars, White and Black Ash, Red and White Oak, Elm, some Ironwood. It is at MN (Minnesota). The picture was took in 2011 (first winter). This year about the same but more Ash. Have other two area where the piles sit on several pallets to be dry for abt two or three years then move to wood shed. Will post two more pictures soon.


 
Just curious, but that roof looks quite flat for Minnesota. Aren't you worried about the snow load? I see a slight pitch to the roof, but not much of one.

I built a lean-to shed with a similar slight pitch here in central Massachusetts, but it's only 9x12 and I can rake it if the snow gets too high on it.


----------



## MNtrees

Stegman said:


> Just curious, but that roof looks quite flat for Minnesota. Aren't you worried about the snow load? I see a slight pitch to the roof, but not much of one.
> 
> I built a lean-to shed with a similar slight pitch here in central Massachusetts, but it's only 9x12 and I can rake it if the snow gets too high on it.


 

Abt 1.5 foot down from front. Last winter got lots snow on it and didnt rake it and the roof still holding. space abt every 16". I can take picture under the roof to show how it look like. Everything hold with lug screws, deck screws, and roof screws. NO nails!


----------



## Lumber-Jack

I noticed my picture got deleted in my previous post so I thought I'd add a new one.


----------



## Ashful

Nice and neat!  I wish my processing area were paved.


----------



## jiminri

lobsta1 said:


> I'm hoping it will. In my original old shed with with one side being the cinder block wall of my shop, I find that even after two years the wood is not as seasoned as I would like it. With semi-seasoned wood I think you will be OK unless you are putting oak in there. With the new open shed I'll let you know in three years.
> Al


 
So I notice almost all woodsheds are open at least partially. My woodshed is a converted tool shed completly enclosed with no airflow. I plan on putting seasoned wood in it for the upcoming winter but am concerned about possible mold issues as there still is some moisture in the wood. Has anybody had problems with an enclosed shed containing seasoned wood?


----------



## raybonz

jiminri said:


> So I notice almost all woodsheds are open at least partially. My woodshed is a converted tool shed completly enclosed with no airflow. I plan on putting seasoned wood in it for the upcoming winter but am concerned about possible mold issues as there still is some moisture in the wood. Has anybody had problems with an enclosed shed containing seasoned wood?


Hello Jim,
I have seen some mold even with all the ventilation my shelter provides so I would imagine you're gonna get some mold.. Mold doesn't concern me too much if it is outdoors and will happen however you may get too much of it with no ventilation..

Ray


----------



## wolfonahill

Built this cute little shed before we got our stove.  Now I know better... at this size, we actually need about 5 of them.


----------



## oldspark

wolfonahill said:


> Built this cute little shed before we got our stove.  Now I know better... at this size, we actually need about 5 of them.


 
That is cute, good point about the size though, I fill two trailers and tarp it, makes it nice to just hook up with tractor and go.


----------



## Ashful

Looks nice, tho!  Perhaps increase your roof overhangs on the remodel, to keep the ends dry.


----------



## wolfonahill

Right about the overhangs.  Only takes a little bit of wind to blow rain onto the wood ends.


----------



## albert1029

wolfonahill said:


> Built this cute little shed before we got our stove. Now I know better...


very well done...ok about the overhang, perfect in every other way...


----------



## Bret Chase

burnt03 said:


> Are you planning on doing anything on separating the wood from the house?  I'd heard that it's no good to pile wood beside the house because of termites, ants, fire hazard, etc.  That being said, my whole pile is right beside my house, underneath my deck



I put 3 chords in the "El" of my house... stack the rest outside.. I don't worry about termites... they can't survive the winter here...  for carpenter ants I put AMDRO ant traps in the stacks...  As far as the fire hazard... my house is built of 150 year old pine and hemlock... my firewood would probably slow the fire down.... lol


----------



## Bret Chase

tfdchief said:


> Monkey Wrench, nice shed and good looking dog.....looks a little like my Oggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74436


 my 3 dogs do the same thing.... it makes it hard to get through dining room with 300lbs of sleeping dogs between the hot stove and the table...


----------



## Splitmonster

I will try to get a better full shed pic soon. This was taken right after i built it two years ago. Full it should hold close to 8-9 cord


----------



## UncleJoe

New member from Pa. Couldn't find an intro thread or section so I guess my first post will go here.

My old shed only held about 3 cord so 2 years ago I decided to remedy that. I can get about 8 in this one. Here are some pics of construction through to the finished project. It's 16' deep, 12' wide and 10' tall at the front and 8' at the back. Except for the treated posts and the OSB on the roof, all the wood is from spruce trees I cut down. I had a fellow come to me with a band saw and cut them into lumber. In the last photo you'll see a rack built into the upper right side. That is all the 2x4's that will fill in the gaps in the walls if we get a really harsh, snowy winter and I want a little more protection.


----------



## Ashful

Wow!  Serious shed.  Why'd you choose to run the rafters fore/aft, instead of side/side?  The girder supporting all those rafters looks like a wee bit light... do you think it will hold up to our occasional 30" snow loads?


----------



## UncleJoe

OK. somehow the pics got scrambled.   I guess folks can figure it out though.


----------



## UncleJoe

Joful said:


> Wow!  Serious shed.  Why'd you choose to run the rafters fore/aft, instead of side/side?  The girder supporting all those rafters looks like a wee bit light... do you think it will hold up to our occasional 30" snow loads?



I hope so.

I used what wood I had laying around. I'd been looking at those 16' 2x10's for a couple years and wondering what I could do with them. I think with the 1/2" OSB and the corrugated metal roof, weight should be fairly well distributed for the occasional big snow. If not, I guess I'll have another project some spring.


----------



## oldspark

Looking good, what is the pitch of the roof, that can have a lot to do with snow load, my shop wont build up much snow at all because it slides off after a few inches.


----------



## Ashful

UncleJoe said:


> I hope so... If not, I guess I'll have another project some spring.


It's a cool shed... but I would sister 2x12's on either side those three wimpy 4x4 girders.  If you install a jack stud inside each of the posts to support the 2x12's, it'll handle quite a bit of weight.

_edit:  just saw girder is to one side of post.  You could put one 2x12 with flitch plate on one side of 4x4, and jack stud inside post to support 2x12.  Or, use multiple 2x12's to achieve span load requirement.  Six 2x12's won't cost much, and will vastly decrease the likelihood of that span failing.  Having that thing come down means possible injury, and will hamper your ability to have dry wood / heat your house, if it comes down in a big storm._


----------



## Bacffin

Welcome to the forum Uncle Joe.  Nice shed


----------



## Lakeside

Splitmonster,

So do tell what will this wood be burnt in ?  That is one sweet shed , plz post more pic's


----------



## UncleJoe

oldspark said:


> Looking good, what is the pitch of the roof,



I guess it's somewhere around 12-2.  16' long with a 2' drop in that span.



One


Lakeside said:


> So do tell what will this wood be burnt in ?  That is one sweet shed , plz post more pic's



I have 3 wood burning devices. 2 in the house and 1 in the shed. The one in the computer room is an old box type stove that we picked up at an estate sale 5-6 years ago. Then there is a Baker fireplace insert in the living room. The one in the shed I'm going to get it's own thread.

And no the fire extinguishers do stay behind the stove. They live there over the summer.  We were just getting things set up for the first fire of the season when I took the pic. That black tower fan on the right goes back in the corner.


----------



## albert1029

love the size of the shed, nice and big....


----------



## UncleJoe

albert1029 said:


> love the size of the shed, nice and big....



Each row is a little shy of 2 cord. I figure I can get about 10 cord in there. We go through about 6 per season so I'm always working on the next seasons supply.  This is where it starts. When I get the ambition I load it on the truck and bring it into the shed.


----------



## bmwloco

Put in nearly 2 cords of dry, cut, split wood today.  Whew.  ;p

In reality, bump season in a new house.  Old house has my wood shed, this one doesn't.  Nothing epic, but efficient.


----------



## captjack

Here are my 2 sheds -   20x12x8  both now filled - I need one more for the tractor and splitter and Im done - everything else is getting stacked out in the open


----------



## Osage

Just finished mine. Decided to put crushed rock instead of pallets to keep the critters from living underneath.


----------



## osagebow

Osage said:


> Just finished mine. Decided to put crushed rock instead of pallets to keep the critters from living underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116893




Nice setup, osage. Like the gravel idea and how the shed / wall blend in with the house.


----------



## Osage

osagebow said:


> Nice setup, osage. Like the gravel idea and how the shed / wall blend in with the house.


Actually that is not our house beside the wood shed. It's my Wood shop/Man Cave.


----------



## jamendjr

New to the forums, I got some great advice on the pre-1993 forum so I figured I would get in the mix on the wood shed forum to. I built this one all by my lonesome as a giant pile of block hardwoods were dumped into my driveway. It took me a round 3 weeks part time to get it done. Now to finish getting all the wood in.


----------



## PapaDave

Nice, jamendjr. I like the gravel floor.
Hey, how'd you get my wheelbarrow?
Mine has cracks in the barrow part )),.. yours?


----------



## jamendjr

That wheelbarrow has a story...no cracks yet, but I bought it for a job about six years ago and the yahoos I had moving some gravel couldn't figure out how to put it together. They had extra screws everywhere, the thing is crooked as can be. I could fix it but I kind of like it as it is, I even have a piece of thin plastic wrapped tight around the one leg holding the brace in place.

The gravel floor is around 2-3" of grey/blue 57 stone. I had a whole plan for a raised floor, joists, etc...but I decided to go with the gravel instead. Here's a few more pictures.


----------



## bmwloco

Very well done.  Resembles the shed I left at the old abode.  Moved to a bigger house.  Envi and Envi 8 blocks this year.

Still walking the property deciding where my wood shed should reside.


----------



## jamendjr

bmwloco said:


> Very well done.  Resembles the shed I left at the old abode.  Moved to a bigger house.  Envi and Envi 8 blocks this year.
> 
> Still walking the property deciding where my wood shed should reside.



Thanks, its my first year burning wood here so I have an issue with not totally seasoned ( 20-30% MC ) wood going in the shed. I guess it will work itself out with time. 

I see you are in the Asheville area, I am actually heading there with the wife this weekend, anything you would recommend we do or see?


----------



## cwitham

jamendjr said:


> Thanks, its my first year burning wood here so I have an issue with not totally seasoned ( 20-30% MC ) wood going in the shed. I guess it will work itself out with time.
> 
> I see you are in the Asheville area, I am actually heading there with the wife this weekend, anything you would recommend we do or see?



We lived in AVL NC for a year, loved it there we always went to bat cave, chimney rock, lake lure area and to the Maggie valley Cherokee Canton areas. I worked for fed ex ground and delivered quite a bit in cashiers/highland area.

The Biltmore should be prepping for Christmas about now and they have a really good winery there.... But be warned I think it's really expensive, although I think electricity is too expensive so I burn wood


----------



## bmwloco

I am a native of Transylvania county and have been running around these mountains for decades.  Know all the places you mention since, well, childhood.  On the down side of 50 now.

Biltmore is definitely getting into the Christmas swing.  Wander around Biltmore Village too.  Lots of art, stuff to gawk at, and very walkable.

Downtown Asheville is interesting too.  Nothing to fear - it's almost Disney, but thankfully not quiet.

Have fun.


----------



## ChrisRphotography

Well I feel like I can finally post in this thread.

Where do I start ? Location I recon I have this spot between one of my decks and my shop that is almost like a raised bed. It's less than three steps away from my shops driveway that makes delivering wood very easy and it's only a handful of steps away from the house.

This particular area is French drained and I am using colored/dyed semi truck tire chunks for ground cover and to aid in draining. Also I've got plant blocker black landscaping carpet on top of the dirt and under the ground cover so nothing will grow in this area.

This is how I started out with the area





Right from the get go my idea was to build a shed in this area but my free time was lacking.

Then I got some unanticipated motivation from a crazy rain storm that dropped four inches of rain in less than eight hours. (It's hard for me to show y'all this picture it's embarrassing but guess I learned from my mistake)




My stacks fell over and it was totally my fault. The stack closest to the deck I just placed the concrete blocks right on top of the rubber ground cover and that made it unstable and the large amount of rain sealed the deal.

So I cleared off all the wood and started over.




this is my first time building anything using wood and I used this forum for inspiration and ideas so thanks so much for posting up all the pictures.

The above is one of two floor bases that I built. The final product also has concrete blocks in the middle of both outer supports like the one pictured in the center. The floor sits about 10" off the ground for good airflow.

Measuring out the floor and figuring out where to place concrete blocks.




You can see the drain box in the lower portion of the above pic it's surrounded by rocks. The area that the wood shed sits on slopes to this box to help drainage.

Finished the floor and now onto the roof. In the below picture I am just mocking up the roof and trying out different ideas, nothing is set in stone at this point for the roof.


----------



## ChrisRphotography

I was able to get the majority of the roof finished and started on one of the sides.




I added 2x4's to the the face of all the uprights that hold the roof for added stability maybe a bit of overkill but what  the hell I ain't rebuilding this sucker or pricking up another fallen stack again. When stacking the wood inside the shed I plan on still cribbing the ends to avoid any pressure on the sides of the shed, so the wood slats on the sheds walls will not see any force and are pretty much just aesthetic.

The days are short and the darkness comes early
I brought out the shop lights to keep working



Here is a shot with me standing on the inside of the shed, and this is where I called it a day.




I have a little bit more work before it's compete and I will make sure to post pics of the final product.

This shed will only hold seasoned ready to burn wood however I still want good circulation. So I don't plan on slatting the back of the shed. There is about three feet between the back of the shed and my deck.  this area of my property sees a lot of good wind that runs the distance of the shed. I will also be putting a gutter on the  shed to direct the water off of this raised area.

Any and all feedback is welcome like I said this is my first attempt to build anything with wood

Thanks to all for your contributions to this thread.

Chris


----------



## UncleJoe

ChrisRphotography said:


> I will also be putting a gutter on the  shed to direct the water off of this raised area.



Rain running onto the deck was my only concern and you addressed it right there.

My gutter and downspout run into a 250gal plastic tank. I have a garden hose attached to it and run it down to the garden. Spring rains fill it up so I don't have to use the well when the dry summer months arrive.


----------



## gerry100

2 yrs supply...


----------



## Electric B

Last year was our first year burning wood, I had to buy everything we used last year.

Since then I have been working on the pile.


----------



## stejus

Finally got done loading the shed and stacking new wood to season.  Now it's just a weekly load from the shed to the covered entrance.  Need to get off my butt and get the weekly load up on the deck because storm and cold is knocking on New England's door!


----------



## raybonz

stejus said:


> Finally got done loading the shed and stacking new wood to season.  Now it's just a weekly load from the shed to the covered entrance.  Need to get off my butt and get the weekly load up on the deck because storm and cold is knocking on New England's door!
> 
> View attachment 119800
> 
> View attachment 119801


Looks great! Nice looking stacks and great setup!


----------



## hinow41

Wow you guys have some awesome wood sheds and storage. 
Here's my sad start lol


----------



## cwitham

hinow41 said:


> Wow you guys have some awesome wood sheds and storage.
> Here's my sad start lol



Actually, yours has given me an idea for a drying rack. Find mine it's mostly just pallets, 4x4 posts and 2x4 scraps. 

They don't have to be as good as some of these (at least not as a starting point) there are a couple guys on here with sheds I envy, I however know I (we) don't intend to be here forever and I would prefer to wait for the acreage I want before I build a nice shed.


----------



## raybonz

hinow41 said:


> Wow you guys have some awesome wood sheds and storage.
> Here's my sad start lol


Great use of pallets!


----------



## hinow41

Added a bit more to it today. The single pallet on the right my buddy made a little roof. Its from a tree we had fall and ripped into boards.


----------



## Ashful

I'm two years in, and still doing the same, hinow41.


----------



## Mryank9

Might be a silly question, but being fairly new to burning and just having a couple stacks with tarps, can you use a wood shed for green wood to season? All of my stacks are currently on the edge of the woods on my property but it just looks messy..would like to make a shed over there to season the wood. I keep about 1/2 a cord under my deck that I bring over from the main stacks..thanks guys


----------



## cighon

Used all materials found lying around. My father got me scrap roofing from his neighbor. Photo was in September-was filled by end of Sept. Two thirds empty now.


----------



## Ashful

Mryank9 said:


> Might be a silly question, but being fairly new to burning and just having a couple stacks with tarps, can you use a wood shed for green wood to season? All of my stacks are currently on the edge of the woods on my property but it just looks messy..would like to make a shed over there to season the wood. I keep about 1/2 a cord under my deck that I bring over from the main stacks..thanks guys


Wood requires airflow to season.  So, if your shed is open on all sides and only 2 rows deep, the wood will season just fine.  If your shed is closed on three sides and six rows deep, the wood at the back of the shed may never properly dry.


----------



## D8Chumley

Wow, some seriously nice sheds here fellas. Looks like I got my work cut out for me. I was thinking on the smaller side, but now I think I need to build one that holds at least 8 cord


----------



## Ashful

You're going thru 8 cords per year in a Hearthstone Manchester?  I have two stoves going 24/7, and don't use that much wood.


----------



## D8Chumley

No, not hardly. I just need a woodshed that will hold that much I think  I'm trying to get to the 3 yr ahead status. Right now I'm around 2 depending how much I burn with the new Manchester. I figure I've burned close to a cord by now. My rack on the deck holds 1/4 cord and I guess I filled it 5-6x now, but I only let it get half empty before I refill it


----------



## Furniture maker

Nickolai said:


> View attachment 74055
> View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> Here's the early stages of my wood shelter. Just need to add in some supports on the sides and the roof. I have some SunTuff clear corrugated roofing on order, this way we still get some sunshine through the basement window there and avoid the dungeon effect.


My wood she'd is very similar to yours. I'll post a few pics of it later.


----------



## Furniture maker

As I fill the shed with wood I slid in 2" by 8" planks to keep the blowing snow out.





You can see the access door where the wood can be thrown into the basement. 
The access door is in upper right part of pic. Makes it handy !


----------



## Kenster

I have only basic carpentry skills and I'm a big believer in keeping my wood/heating expenses to a minimum.  I've always kept my stacks out on the edge of our woods.  They get plenty of hot wind during our summers, plus afternoon sun, but the stacks are under trees and get really messy with leaves and other debris, which hold moisture and causes some minor rot.   So...I'd like to build a shed that I can move seasoned wood into, leaving green wood out in the open for a couple of years.  

I'd like to use materials that I have around the property.   We just had our large home reroofed after a Springtime hail storm.  The old, and new, roofs are metal.  
I have a great deal of the old metal panels that I kept.  The panels are all 20 feet long.  I will, therefore, make the shed about 20 feet wide so I don't have to cut the panels to length.  This will mean that the ribs of the metal panels will lie side to side, rather than front to back, so I will need to have a slight tilt to left or right for a bit of drainage.  No big deal.   I have enough of these 20 ft panels to make the shed 12x15 feet deep.   That's much larger than what I need for firewood so it will give me storage space to get some of my tractor implements under cover. 

  I have several 12 foot 2x6 planks (treated).   I have a dozen or so landscaping timbers that I could use for uprights but I'm thinking treated 4x4s might be better (and would have to be purcha$ed).   I've got a bunch of about 4 inch diameter cedar poles that could be used for the supports for the roof.  I also have around 80 or so 18 inch and 30 inch 2x4 pieces that were used for packaging the new roofing panels.  I can use these 2x4 pieces to frame the roof, and maybe use them to frame the sides. 

I'm a big fan of deck blocks, having built several decks using them.  So, I'll probably go that route rather than pouring cement for the support beams, and will use pallets for the floor. 

The space I have in mind is on the edge of the tree line behind our house.  There is a large dead oak there that I want to take down anyway.  To do that, I'll have to clear out a large area of scrub oak so that I can safely access the tree.   That's going to leave a large, open space once I'm done.   Why not put the shed there?  Easy access.  Will get lots of sun and strong westerly winds.  And it will meet the Bride's rule of keeping the wood out of view from the house.   I'll probably need to hang a tarp in the front, at least during burn season, since it will be facing west and could have a lot of rain blown in.  

Shouldn't cost me much of anything, 'cept maybe for some 4x4 posts.  It won't be as fancy as some in this thread but it should do the job with little expense.

What do you think?


----------



## pma1123

After reading through 11 pages, I officially have 'shed envy'! 
Like others, I'm just getting started on my "3 year plan" and I'm currently in the 'acquisition' stage.  (read: I have wood stacked all over the place)
I have large rounds that were recently cut sitting in the back of my garage on skids, awaiting splitting.
I have a concrete patio outside with few Shelter brand wood racks from Menards to hold the split stuff that needs more curing. I used plastic snow sleds on top of the racked piles as a cover.
Then I have the 'wood shed' which is a lean-to off the side of the garage, much resembling a corn-crib.  (my avatar)  Not huge or exotic, but it was already there and it gets the job done.  I'd guess it is around 25' x 6'. 
I pimped it out by adding a strand of xmas lights in here so I can see at night when I restock the wood bin.


----------



## raybonz

pma1123 said:


> After reading through 11 pages, I officially have 'shed envy'!
> Like others, I'm just getting started on my "3 year plan" and I'm currently in the 'acquisition' stage.  (read: I have wood stacked all over the place)
> I have large rounds that were recently cut sitting in the back of my garage on skids, awaiting splitting.
> I have a concrete patio outside with few Shelter brand wood racks from Menards to hold the split stuff that needs more curing. I used plastic snow sleds on top of the racked piles as a cover.
> Then I have the 'wood shed' which is a lean-to off the side of the garage, much resembling a corn-crib.  (my avatar)  Not huge or exotic, but it was already there and it gets the job done.  I'd guess it is around 25' x 6'.
> I pimped it out by adding a strand of xmas lights in here so I can see at night when I restock the wood bin.


Looks great to me!


----------



## JP11

Under construction.  Should have a roof on it mid Jan.  Trusses coming the 2nd.


----------



## raybonz

JP11 said:


> Under construction.  Should have a roof on it mid Jan.  Trusses coming the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120481


You're kidding, right? That can't be just a woodshed lol.. If so you need some serious therapy!

Ray


----------



## JP11

I've been using the term 'toy barn'

Hoping to fit in 20 or 30 pallets around the outside edges.  that's the theory anyway.  Going to start looking for some pallet racking.  Idea is for racks above a row of firewood. Eithe for another rack of pallets, or some off season tractor implements.

we'll see.

JP


----------



## glennm

Hey Kenster

I would want the roof ribs running the correct way for a couple of reasons. Drainage and prevent leaks.  The roof will hold some snow and water, the holes where you screw it down could drip and that will rot your wood. I made my first shed the way you are suggesting and had lots of trouble.  It is very easy to cut the steel, I think you will be pleased you did it?


----------



## jaychino415

Furniture maker said:


> View attachment 120422
> 
> As I fill the shed with wood I slid in 2" by 8" planks to keep the blowing snow out.
> View attachment 120422
> View attachment 120423
> 
> You can see the access door where the wood can be thrown into the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The access door is in upper right part of pic. Makes it handy !



Wow! You could live in that structure.  The wood stacked in there probably thinks it's on vacation.


----------



## cwitham

Kenster said:


> I have only basic carpentry skills and I'm a big believer in keeping my wood/heating expenses to a minimum.  I've always kept my stacks out on the edge of our woods.  They get plenty of hot wind during our summers, plus afternoon sun, but the stacks are under trees and get really messy with leaves and other debris, which hold moisture and causes some minor rot.   So...I'd like to build a shed that I can move seasoned wood into, leaving green wood out in the open for a couple of years.
> 
> I'd like to use materials that I have around the property.   We just had our large home reroofed after a Springtime hail storm.  The old, and new, roofs are metal.
> I have a great deal of the old metal panels that I kept.  The panels are all 20 feet long.  I will, therefore, make the shed about 20 feet wide so I don't have to cut the panels to length.  This will mean that the ribs of the metal panels will lie side to side, rather than front to back, so I will need to have a slight tilt to left or right for a bit of drainage.  No big deal.   I have enough of these 20 ft panels to make the shed 12x15 feet deep.   That's much larger than what I need for firewood so it will give me storage space to get some of my tractor implements under cover.
> 
> I have several 12 foot 2x6 planks (treated).   I have a dozen or so landscaping timbers that I could use for uprights but I'm thinking treated 4x4s might be better (and would have to be purcha$ed).   I've got a bunch of about 4 inch diameter cedar poles that could be used for the supports for the roof.  I also have around 80 or so 18 inch and 30 inch 2x4 pieces that were used for packaging the new roofing panels.  I can use these 2x4 pieces to frame the roof, and maybe use them to frame the sides.
> 
> I'm a big fan of deck blocks, having built several decks using them.  So, I'll probably go that route rather than pouring cement for the support beams, and will use pallets for the floor.
> 
> The space I have in mind is on the edge of the tree line behind our house.  There is a large dead oak there that I want to take down anyway.  To do that, I'll have to clear out a large area of scrub oak so that I can safely access the tree.   That's going to leave a large, open space once I'm done.   Why not put the shed there?  Easy access.  Will get lots of sun and strong westerly winds.  And it will meet the Bride's rule of keeping the wood out of view from the house.   I'll probably need to hang a tarp in the front, at least during burn season, since it will be facing west and could have a lot of rain blown in.
> 
> Shouldn't cost me much of anything, 'cept maybe for some 4x4 posts.  It won't be as fancy as some in this thread but it should do the job with little expense.
> 
> What do you think?



I too think you should cut these and install them correctly, I cut all of my metal with an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel type disc on it.


----------



## McKraut

cwitham said:


> I too think you should cut these and install them correctly, I cut all of my metal with an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel type disc on it.


 
I totally agree. If you're gonna build it, build it right. Cutting metal roofing is fairly easily. I used an abrasive blade in my circular saw when I built my shed. I just stacked the sheets on top of each other and sawed right through them. Good luck with your shed. You will be glad you built it.

Bob


----------



## TOGO FISHER

Here's our first wood- shed , 8x8x8 made from Cedar logs and Cedar slab wood from the local mill.


----------



## raybonz

TOGO FISHER said:


> View attachment 121025
> View attachment 121026
> View attachment 121027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's our first wood- shed , 8x8x8 made from Cedar logs and Cedar slab wood from the local mill.


Love your wood shelter! Looks great with all the cedar log slabs.. How expensive was it to build a shelter like that?

Ray


----------



## TOGO FISHER

raybonz said:


> Love your wood shelter! Looks great with all the cedar log slabs.. How expensive was it to build a shelter like that?
> 
> Ray


I cut the logs from my property and bought the slab wood for 30 bucks from a local one man lumber mill. The steel for the roof was recycled and so it ended up more sweat than money.

As usual its not big enough - !

Thanks for taking a look as it.


----------



## raybonz

TOGO FISHER said:


> I cut the logs from my property and bought the slab wood for 30 bucks from a local one man lumber mill. The steel for the roof was recycled and so it ended up more sweat than money.
> 
> As usual its not big enough - !
> 
> Thanks for taking a look as it.


Love it! For that kind of money you could expand.. The rustic looks of the shelter makes it blend into a wooded area nicely and you can't touch what it cost you either..


----------



## Smoke Signals

Just built it. Holds 4 cords or so. A lot of the material was used so it didn't have to buy much.


----------



## Lance

Started with just the stacks out back, then built the lean closest to the house. Don't have to carry very far to the stove in the house. Next on list is to add boards with air space between to keep snow and rain out, but still let air pass thru.


----------



## raybonz

Lance said:


> Started with just the stacks out back, then built the lean closest to the house. Don't have to carry very far to the stove in the house. Next on list is to add boards with air space between to keep snow and rain out, but still let air pass thru.
> View attachment 121348
> View attachment 121349
> View attachment 121350


Great looking setup!


----------



## DaveGunter

Spruce logs and pallets free, steel roofing and screws to hold everything together $200.  4 cords in there.


----------



## raybonz

DaveGunter said:


> Spruce logs and pallets free, steel roofing and screws to hold everything together $200.  4 cords in there.
> View attachment 121361


Very impressive for short money Dave!


----------



## firefighterjake

DaveGunter said:


> Spruce logs and pallets free, steel roofing and screws to hold everything together $200.  4 cords in there.
> View attachment 121361



I like it . . . cheap, practical and it looks good. Liking the rustic look.


----------



## raybonz

firefighterjake said:


> I like it . . . cheap, practical and it looks good. Liking the rustic look.


Totally impressed that this was built for around the price of good tarps which are worth little.. This might be my favorite cost effective shelter yet!

Ray


----------



## hand

Nice looking sheds on this thread.  Here is a video of mine.


----------



## Woodman37

Here is one of my stacks. It's not a shed but i plan on building one soon.


----------



## reddogtrkr

Gasifier said:


> Nice shed Angus. There are a few good size rounds in there on the left. Do you burn those rounds just as they are? What do you burn in? What type of wood you got in there?


----------



## Gasifier

Wo, wo, Wow. Nice reddogtrkr. Nice


----------



## albert1029

has the look of a vintage shed like grandpa had....awesome...


----------



## bassJAM

After realizing the wood I've stored in my detached garage hasn't dried very much in the past year and a half, I'm trying a different approach for 2015-16.  Just finished the roof with the help of my gf over the weekend.  I'm very impressed with how solid these are.  I was concerned my first attempt at standing rows would be blown over by a storm so I took them down, but I can walk on top of this thing!


----------



## Ashful

Beautiful stacks!  However, I've never seen reports on how well Holzhausen dry versus traditional covered stacks, in the same location.  I may be surprised, but it always looks to me like there must be a lot of wood in the center that might not dry so well, particularly if leaves and other debris get jammed up in the hausen over the course of a few years' drying time.


----------



## Gasifier

bassJAM said:


> After realizing the wood I've stored in my detached garage hasn't dried very much in the past year and a half, I'm trying a different approach for 2015-16.  Just finished the roof with the help of my gf over the weekend.  I'm very impressed with how solid these are.  I was concerned my first attempt at standing rows would be blown over by a storm so I took them down, but I can walk on top of this thing!


 
I will bet your wood will dry better like that OUTSIDE than it did in regular stacks INSIDE. Nice work.


----------



## bassJAM

Thanks for the compliments!  Most of the wood in the inside if this particular Holzhausen is ash, so I'm not as concerned about it fully drying out.  I also didn't stack the wood inside of it, I just tossed it in so there's more open space which hopefully will lead to as much airflow as possible.  Regardless, it will be world's better than having the wood inside my shed like Gasifier mentioned.  Just about the time I finished stacking 6 cords in there, I realized it was probably a bad idea.


----------



## james87gardener

here is my woodshed..romantic


----------



## raybonz

james87gardener said:


> here is my woodshed..romantic


Cool firewood hoop james! It would be cool if you could dry that hollow log out and use it indoors! Maybe seal it with poly and use 2 smaller logs secured to the bottom right and left to keep it stable..

Ray


----------



## tim1

Here is my latest shed. Plastic pallets on bottom with marine plywood on top. Holds about 6 cord. Full now. Tim


----------



## raybonz

tim1 said:


> Here is my latest shed. Plastic pallets on bottom with marine plywood on top. Holds about 6 cord. Full now. Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124389


I'd forgo the plywood to enhance air circulation myself.. Wish I could get plastic pallets here! We use them at work but aren't allowed to take anything..


----------



## Berner

Never had the luxury of a shed but looking to build one soon.  Tarps are getting old quick.   Do you guys season your wood stacked in a field somewhere before moving it into your shed?  Or do you cut split and stack it into your shed from day one?  I'm sure everyone's different and depends on a lot of things (wood species, burning habits, temperature, sun, wind direction etc) but what's the norm?

Here's my scenario.  I'm figuring to burn 5 cords a year with outdoor fires, friends picking at the stack etc.  At all given points I would like at least a three year supply on hand with some extra room for comfort.  If this were you would you build a shed that holds all 15 cords, 5 cords or somewhere in between?  I know in my heart I want the biggest shed possible but living on .57 acres space is fairly limited.  

By the way this is my favorite thread.  I find myself re-reading it atleast once a week.


----------



## Gasifier

Berner,

You could build a shed that will hold one year supply. Then stack any more wood you build up on pallets and do not cover it. If it is for the following year it doesn't need to be covered. 

And tell your friends that "pick at it" to give you a hand occasionally.


----------



## Berner

Gasifier said:


> Berner,
> 
> You could build a shed that will hold one year supply. Then stack any more wood you build up on pallets and do not cover it. If it is for the following year it doesn't need to be covered.
> 
> And tell your friends that "pick at it" to give you a hand occasionally.



In all fairness he does usually bring grass fed steaks in exchange, which are delicious. I think I'm making out pretty good in that deal. 

I would like to build a shed that holds at least one seasons worth of wood. I just might regret not going bigger.  I will probably end up splitting it with 7-8 cords in the shed with another 7 or 8 outside.    

Just trying to maximize flexibility and efficiency.


----------



## raybonz

Berner said:


> Never had the luxury of a shed but looking to build one soon.  Tarps are getting old quick.   Do you guys season your wood stacked in a field somewhere before moving it into your shed?  Or do you cut split and stack it into your shed from day one?  I'm sure everyone's different and depends on a lot of things (wood species, burning habits, temperature, sun, wind direction etc) but what's the norm?
> 
> Here's my scenario.  I'm figuring to burn 5 cords a year with outdoor fires, friends picking at the stack etc.  At all given points I would like at least a three year supply on hand with some extra room for comfort.  If this were you would you build a shed that holds all 15 cords, 5 cords or somewhere in between?  I know in my heart I want the biggest shed possible but living on .57 acres space is fairly limited.
> 
> By the way this is my favorite thread.  I find myself re-reading it atleast once a week.


I agree with gasman.. Build it big enough to hold a year's worth and a bit extra.. I keep 2 years worth and then some outside stacked on pallets here then move it into the shelter in the spring.. I also keep the snowblower, electric log splitter and some other stuff in the shelter.. Love having a shelter!

Ray


----------



## bsruther

I stack all of my split wood behind the detached garages. The white awning used to be on the side of the garage, but I moved it to the back when I extended the garage roof.
The awning rests on a retaining wall and makes for a great breezeway. I'm not sure how much wood I can fit behind both garages, I'm thinking about 10 cords, at least. I usually have 4 cords under there at a time and that only fills about a third of it.
This year, I'm going to try like hell to fill it up and see how much it holds.


----------



## Gasifier

Nice looking place there bsruther! What is all that green stuff on the ground?


----------



## bsruther

Gasifier said:


> Nice looking place there bsruther! What is all that green stuff on the ground?


And where in the heck is that shade coming from? If I took a pic of it now, the snow would make everything look washed out, besides, I ain't going up there anyway.


----------



## giotundo

This is mine the beginning of this season.


----------



## TreeCo

Good wood storage for seasoning is very important to success with wood heat, IMO. I'm going to post a few photos of our wood shed and wood to the house delivery system. This wood shed is 12ft. wide and 40ft. long. Each bay is 8ft.x 8ft., holding about 3.5 cords in each bay. It takes 25 recycled cement block for each bay. Our wood stoves take 24 inch long wood so the bays and block are laid out to hold 4 rows. We burn a lot of pine and poplar which is trash wood for most folks but our Jotul F600CB likes it fine.




Block detail:



Here's how the ends and between bays are done. Steel post make up the bottom 24 inch gap as they rot away more slowly than wood.




We park this Toyota 'wood wagon' at the back door as the wood shed is about 600ft. away. That is an inverted truck bed liner on top.





Jotul F600CB///sorry about the typo! This is our Jotul F3CB.


----------



## Gasifier

TreeCo said:


> Good wood storage for seasoning is very important to success with wood heat, IMO. I'm going to post a few photos of our wood shed and wood to the house delivery system. This wood shed is 12ft. wide and 40ft. long. Each bay is 8ft.x 8ft., holding about 3.5 cords in each bay. It takes 25 recycled cement block for each bay. Our wood stoves take 24 inch long wood so the bays and block are laid out to hold 4 rows. We burn a lot of pine and poplar which is trash wood for most folks but our Jotul F600CB likes it fine.
> 
> View attachment 126189
> 
> 
> Block detail:
> 
> View attachment 126190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the ends and between bays are done. Steel post make up the bottom 24 inch gap as they rot away more slowly than wood.
> 
> View attachment 126191
> 
> 
> We park this Toyota 'wood wagon' at the back door as the wood shed is about 600ft. away. That is an inverted truck bed liner on top.
> 
> View attachment 126192
> 
> 
> View attachment 126193
> 
> 
> Jotul F600CB
> 
> View attachment 126194


 
Cool! Is there a "really like" button?


----------



## Gasifier

I like the use of the blocks. I have a bunch of those. I have been thinking of building wood "bins" with pallets so I can move them around with the Bobcat B300 loader backhoe. But the machine is so heavy I would be limited to when I could move and where without making ruts. So a covered trailer may be a better answer. Lots of options out there. Thanks for posting. Now ya got me thinking in a different direction.  Here we go again.


----------



## mcmoonter

I've just found this site. I started off with off cuts from a nearby sawmill and clearing our own windblown trees. I then made a hydraulic log splitter and found a sustainable source of wood. I made a couple of sheds then had a bash at building some Holz Hausens. http://www.petermclarenfineart.com/Blog/Holz-Hausens . It's good to see so many other enthusiasts out there. Feels immediately at home.


----------



## raybonz

mcmoonter said:


> I've just found this site. I started off with off cuts from a nearby sawmill and clearing our own windblown trees. I then made a hydraulic log splitter and found a sustainable source of wood. I made a couple of sheds then had a bash at building some Holz Hausens. http://www.petermclarenfineart.com/Blog/Holz-Hausens . It's good to see so many other enthusiasts out there. Feels immediately at home.


Wow that is very impressive!


----------



## Gasifier

Hey. Welcome Mcmoonter. That looks like a lot of wood all cut/split/stacked! Nice. How big of a place do you heat? Sq. ft.? What do you burn the wood in? Stove? Boiler? How is your heat emitted or dispersed?


----------



## ryjen

That is indeed impressive. I, personally, would not have the time to make my sheds/stacks present that well. In that group of pictures we have the stacking method of Holt-hauzens, and then very geometrically eye pleasing stacks in the sheds themselves. Then, as if to ad insult to the "you have shed envy" injury, he strategically places a couple of hand saws, and some saw bucks in an effort to tell you, or make you think, that it was all done by hand. Probably by a man who makes Paul Bunyon and Babe look like Sherman and Peabody.


----------



## sporthog

WellSeasoned said:


> This lean to was added on last year for already seasoned wood for closer house access. This holds 3 cords packed the way it is



I am considering a lean to to my shed for firewood storage. This unit from "Well Seasoned" Looks like it will do the job. Many Thanks, Ross!!


----------



## JP11

Almost done!  doors are in now.  metal ceiling going in this week while I'm away.

This was the 'poor man's' aerial pic from the man lift.

JP


----------



## bmblank

I like your tractor.


----------



## JP11

LOL.. so do I.  Near best money I've ever spent.  wish I had that fancy thing like my buddy's bobcat, so I could change front implements without getting off it.  I seem to swap amongst forks, bucket, and power angle snowplow a fair amount. 

Anxious for them to finish the interior (minus attic insulation and the overhead radiant heat) so I can get my pallet racking in there and unload and get rid of that damn box trailer.  It was great temporary storage for 2k bucks.  I braced the ceiling so it wouldn't hold ice in winter.  I ran lights in it, and had receptacles and water too.  But after 5 plus years of looking at it out the window.. I'll score some points with the wife by getting rid of it!

JP


----------



## Roundgunner

I made this shed in a hurry and it is still not finished.




I wish it was bigger and I will probably add on to this instead of another free standing, not sure yet.





My stack will go about 6.5 to 7 foot high by 9 feet long with 24” wood. I like the clear roof and will most likely use it for the step too.


----------



## 8686

Hey, I know this thread is a bit old.  I was just wondering about stacking technique.  When people stack their wood like a log cabin to allow air to circulate all around, do you find that it dries quicker?  I have read that wood dries from their ends, if this is true doesn't it make this stacking technique useless? I am curious (and new to stacking wood).  I have seen most people stack their wood like the picture above.

I have seen many great looking wood sheds here!  Many of them are blocking the wood from the sun.  Does it help dry the wood faster if direct sunlight hit the wood stacks?


----------

